# Company Picnic Bean Salad Recipe



## luckytrim (Jun 10, 2007)

Company Picnic Bean Salad 

2 (16-oz) cans kidney beans, rinsed and drained 
2 (15-oz) cans garbanzo beans (chickpeas) rinsed and drained 
2 (14.5-oz) cans diced tomatoes with Jalapeno's, drained 
1 1/2 c. frozen peas 
1 1/2 c. frozen corn 
1 c. chopped sweet onion 
2/3 c. chopped red pepper 
2/3 c. chopped yellow pepper 
2/3 c. red wine vinegar (or cider vinegar) 
1/2 c.extra-virgin olive oil 
1 TBL balsamic vinegar 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1/2 tsp. thyme 
1/2 tsp salt 
1 tsp white pepper 
1 TBL dried red pepper flakes 
In a large bowl, combine the first 8 ingredients. 

In a separate, small bowl, combine the last 8 ingredients, whisking until well blended. Pour over bean mixture, tossing gently to coat. 
Cover and refrigerate for at least four hours before serving.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 11, 2007)

the two vinegars (balsamic, espercially ) deal with any sweetness the peas bring to the dish............if it's there you don't get a lot of it...........
I might be willing to try it with the a kielbasa (small dice), but then your seasoning balance will be totally different; thus, a different dish- not necessarily a bad thing, but different........
I'm always reminded in these situations of a girl who was "crazy" about me in the ninth grade.........but she said she could love me even more if I change from the "waterfall, duck-backed" hair style to a crew cut 

the peas and corn take it to another level- without these ingredients, it's just another bean salad, in taste texture and color- trust me!
But, what the heck- play with it, and let us know..................but I have a rule about recipes- try the recipe FIRST- then improvise, rhapsodise, make it your own!


----------

